# Upcoming wedding (that I'm supposed to attend)...



## lovingmy2boys (Aug 27, 2010)

My cousin is getting married in almost 3 weeks, and we (me, H, two kids) were supposed to all go up for the wedding...but since I filed for divorce I don't know what to do...

Do I just go by myself with kids?
Do I cancel his ticket?
Do we all cancel?

All my family will be there...then there's the questions, and judging...etc.

WWYD?

Thanks!


----------



## healingme (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know your family, so can only go on what mine is like. Don't let H go. It won't be healthy for either of you. Personally, I would let the family grapevine do its work. Tell a few of your family members and ask them to let the others know that you're being really strong and taking this challenge on and that you're really looking forward to just spending some time with the family and seeing your cousin get married. Positive positive positive. Get the grapevine to answer any questions that might arise so you don't get the same questions over and over on the day, so that the only one you'll really have to worry about is "and how are you doing?" That's my strategy, to be as open as possible without divulging too much. 

Oh, and don't drink yourself stupid if you have the tendency to do that. Let this be your 'debut' as a positive and strong woman. You are not a victim, and if they see you as one you'll drop in status.


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

If your husband is supposely abusive you undermine your case by going with him.

If you are taking the kids out of state you may not be allowed to do so without his consent.

Check with your attorney.


----------

